# Can you believe it...maggots in PRE-PACKAGED rabbit food!!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am furious! I put my bunnies into boarding last week and cos I was running low on food and so it didn't spill I bought a £6 bag of Russel Rabbit Junior food.....but when she opened it she found a cobweb...gross!!....but on closer inspection in was crawling with maggots!!!!!!!!!! I mean pre-packaged stuff too. I am writing to them though! It is so dangerous for bunnies! Nevermind utterly disgusting!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Ewww.

I am sure I seen another post the same as this somewhere. Hmm I will have a look around.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Ewww.
> 
> I am sure I seen another post the same as this somewhere. Hmm I will have a look around.


Of the russel rabbit stuff? xx


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Eeewww that is disgusting, good on you for complaining.

I got a square tin thingy of cat food once and when I opened it there were maggots inside, I complained and got £50 from Tesco!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah good on you too!! They're must be something wrong with the packaging department to allow that...but might not just be my bag! xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Just found the post on another site but it was Burgess Supa Fruiti and not russel rabbit. Sorry x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Just found the post on another site but it was Burgess Supa Fruiti and not russel rabbit. Sorry x


Any company who allow that must have something wrong!!! xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

In the replys to the post people are saying that in the last while they have found insects in Burgess deluxe rabbit food and Mr Johnsons too.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

That is even more disgusting if its not a one off!!! xx


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I've heard of it happen in guinea pig food before. It's disgusting and I'd be so mad if I ever bought food with maggots!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I know!! Its so disgusting nd dangerous!! xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Eewww thats disgusting!  Have you phoned up the company or emailed them?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Eewww thats disgusting!  Have you phoned up the company or emailed them?


Yup emailed...awaiting response  xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Yup emailed...awaiting response  xx


Im interested to know what their response is to this! what do you think their excuse for the maggots is going to be?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I've heard this happening with Science Selective food before as well.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Pet shops often fall victim to indian meal moths whose maggoty like babies can eat their way through all manner of items, including plastic. They are very common, and a real pain as they cause hundreds of pounds worth or damage.

Its unlikely that the food has been packed with them in, but that they have found their way into the food either by chewing, or by the ventilation holes that i believe many bagged food have. 

Sadly its just one of those things that happen when you have vast quantities of food in one area. Poor stock rotation doesnt help though.

Make sure you let the pet shop know, as they will need to take measures to have them exterminated before they end up with a mass infestation.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Pet shops often fall victim to indian meal moths whose maggoty like babies can eat their way through all manner of items, including plastic. They are very common, and a real pain as they cause hundreds of pounds worth or damage.
> 
> Its unlikely that the food has been packed with them in, but that they have found their way into the food either by chewing, or by the ventilation holes that i believe many bagged food have.
> 
> ...


Oh dear...i now feel guilty about complaining to them!! Thanks for the info! I got it from The Range. Wow thanks!! Still gross, but some faith has now been restored in Supreme petfoods! xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

take it back to the pet shop you got it from as it will have a serial number on its so they can recall other bags and see if there is something effecting only certain bags and what the cause is


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> take it back to the pet shop you got it from as it will have a serial number on its so they can recall other bags and see if there is something effecting only certain bags and what the cause is


Well I have received an email from Supreme....though after Nonnie's message I emailed the Range too. They have asked for the serial number too but she chucked the bag....she couldn't take the risk with maggots i guess.

They have not suggested a cause but apologised to me and asked for my address to send a replacement bag. xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

maybe i have found maggots too lol
well worth it for a freebie


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> maybe i have found maggots too lol
> well worth it for a freebie


Lol i have to say i was wondering what I would do if the range offered me one too. Though they have not emailed yet so might not anyways! xx


----------

